# I have an interview for an OTS Field Support Help Desk Technician job, and I have ?'s



## BaRRoW5588 (Sep 18, 2009)

First off, I am sorry that this post is probably in the wrong section, but I feel like my questions are all over the place.

What does it mean to image a new computer, and how do I do it?

What does it mean to provide level one phone support to computers, and what's involved in this task?

In the job description it says I'll have to troubleshoot hardware and software problems, which problems do you think I may encounter, and how would I solve them?

Lastly, if you have any idea what an OTS Help Desk Technician would normally have to know, feel free to throw it out there. 

I know this is a lot, but I really need a job and I have an interview next week. I need all of the help I can get! Don't neglect to answer because someone else already posted a long, detailed answer, you may have a new insight I could learn from!


----------



## RobinHamilton (May 28, 2008)

BaRRoW5588,

I'm not a Help Desk Operator/Technician but I know of the kind of work they do. I won't answer the main questions you ask for fear of giving you a bum steer but what I will say is you will be given the appropriate amount of training prior to being put on the front line.

Level One support tends to lean toward straight forward questions and answers, and if you can't answer the question, you would pass it on to Level Two support, who are generally more experienced and have a deeper understanding of the sort of issues people may have.

I would guess the sort of job you are talking about would look for basic IT skills such as a knowledge of the more common Windows OS's, and the ability to communicate to an acceptable level over the phone.

Lastly, if you'll accept the advice of an 'old codger', I'll say relax, and be honest in your interview. You may find the interviewer is as nervous as you.

Best of luck, and I hope you're successful.

Rob.


----------



## hardware01 (Dec 30, 2006)

Definately don't worry about the "imaging" a computer part. That is super easy. I do it two different ways. For the classroom support I do I use a Ghost server. That one is a little more complicated, but stilll easy. Just choose the model of the pc and the image you want from the server console. For everyone else I just boot off a cd and answer the questions and pick the software. It loads it all automatically. Working a help desk can have different tasks, that really depends on the company you work for.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello "B"

since some of your questions have been answered, I would like to answer this particular question. This is a lot more intense question above all your concerns:

In the job description it says I'll have to troubleshoot hardware and software problems, which problems do you think I may encounter, and how would I solve them?

troubleshooting hardware and software is broad, there's a lot of things involved. Prior to your interview, I would do some studying in computer hardware, think of what are those peripherals and devices that computer has...like Motherboard, CPU, RAM, if they go bad what will you do? I suggests for you to check out the Hardware forum of TSF, I bet you will learn so much. As of troubleshooting software, the most popular software is the MS Office Suite. Most of the issues No. 1 will be in Outlook, have yourself familar with Outlook 2003 and 2007. In my job, everyday this is an issue. You will need to study a bit of MS Word & Excel also. You check out the Microsoft Office Forum of TSF it is very helpful.
File sharing is impt. to know also, proper permission need to be granted. Very impt to remember Printer issue, this is a daily issue in work environment. Paper jams, a user can't print. You must know network printers, dot matrix, deskjets, laserjets.

Do a lot reading, be resourceful, they're FREE online. It is very impt. in your interview to inform the interview to inform them you are resourceful, persistent, doesn't give up easily, most impt. PATIENT. You will be dealing with users, some are stubborn, computer iliteracy, repetitive issues, you need to be extremely patience. 

I hope this helps. Goodluck to you! RD


----------



## flipgeek (May 2, 2008)

Since all questions have been answered, I'm just going to second 2xgrump's advice of being patient. REALLY PATIENT! I've been a Tier 1 support tech and thank goodness I was born patient. 
You also need to explain some things to the end user so as much as possible, talk to them in layman's terms.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi for what it is worth listen try not to ask a client to repeat themselve,make a note of key points,make your answers simple but concise,never show frustration you can hear it in a voice,remember each new call is a new begining leave the old one behind you,be pleasant even if their not,empathise never sympathise,never put them on hold without informing them,whilst humor can be good, not at their expense,never get into a argument your better than that. these are all the little things I can recall and it does not matter which level your on they apply to all the last old chestnut above all be professional,a lot of it works well in interviews too hope you get it


----------

